# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας για LG TV

## pas2007

Πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας για LG τηλεοράσεις σε άριστη κατάσταση.
Αφαιρέθηκε από λειτουργική τηλεόραση LG flatron m2362dl
product number m2362d pcl.beuolup

φωτό:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1r8v9q7lr...yeiTr7pqa?dl=0


τιμη 20€

----------

